# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855 - каково назначение?

## PORSHEvchik

Искал описание этого вируса - Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.2855 (по DrWeb), но всё что нашёл, описывает его перенос, копирование и размещение, и т.п. техническую сторону, но нигде не говорится о его фактическом назначении кроме широкого понятия "ВИРУС". Кто-нибудь может сказать о его функции? Ведь каждый вирус имеет функцию, какую имеет этот? Он препятствует работе каких-то программ, блокирует функции компьютера, тормозит систему, ворует и куда-то отправляет информацию, что он делает?
 Поиск форума отказался мне выводить темы по запросу названия этого вируса, а упрощение запроса тоже ничего стоящего не нашло.
 Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iron Monk

Почитайте...

----------


## PORSHEvchik

Очень информативно. Маленький вопросик в догонку: а что он делает подключаясь по IP адресам и портам используя удалённый порт 80 - это вроде как почтовый порт(в моём скромном понимании), почту что-ли ворует?

----------


## Iron Monk

> порт 80 - это вроде как почтовый порт


Это стандартный порт для доступа к Веб серверу.

----------


## PORSHEvchik

а.., точно, ну так и что-же всё-таки с назначением?  :Smiley: 
Дайте пожалуйста прямой ответ на прямой вопрос, если это не сложно. Если в этом есть трудности, то не отвечайте, просто невероятно сильно терзает интерес. 
Вот например совсем краткая выдержка по Trojan.Winlock....: 


> ...Вирус представляет собой троянскую программу, устанавливающую в систему другую вредоносную программу, которая блокирует работу операционной системы Windows...


 Про мой реально что-то сказать?

----------

